# GSD currently in 'heat'



## M3GAPL3X (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

My GSD is currently in heat. She is about 11 months old.

She started her heat cycle at least a week ago (that is when I noticed bleeding).

For the last couple of days, she has not had any appetite at all. My usual feeding cycle is that I give 2 cups (Costco dog food) in the morning before work, and 1 more cup at about 8-9 PM for dinner.

Yesterday morning, I gave her 2 cups. Came home, the food was still there. I even put an egg in there as I noticed her appetite was less a day before that, but she finished her bowl eventually.

Dinner time, I put another egg in the bowl (same one from the morning), still not eating. She is not drinking much water either.

Is this normal? Today when I get home from work I am going to cook chicken breasts and see if she eats that. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. :help: Can't wait until this is over so I can get her spayed in about 2- 3 months.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When she isn't interested in her food, try not to offer her the same bowl (of refused food) for her evening meal. Invite her to eat fresh food and tempt her with something different added then what she refused the first time.


----------



## M3GAPL3X (Oct 13, 2010)

Lilie said:


> When she isn't interested in her food, try not to offer her the same bowl (of refused food) for her evening meal. Invite her to eat fresh food and tempt her with something different added then what she refused the first time.


Thanks. I'll try that tonight with chicken breasts. She's been liking her crate a lot. When I get home I usually give her a kong filled with peanut butter and she'll eat that.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that your girl is feeling better tonight and eats her food. I never had a female that wasn't spayed before her first heat so I can't be of any help, but I was young once and I do remember that certain times of the month it was not fun to be female.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

She may be experiencing some internal cramping and may just not feel much like eating. The advice to give her tasty new stuff is very good. This too will soon pass .


----------



## M3GAPL3X (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

An update. Last night when I got home from work I cooked her two chicken breasts. She ate it like she normally eats her food, really fast. LOL.

This morning before I left for work I tried giving her regular dog food again with two eggs in it, she ate that also. I think her appetite is back now. I think her bleeding has stopped also.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Be extra careful with her now - usually not long after the bleeding stops, the fertile cycle begins. Each dog is different, but this is a pretty good generalization.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Actually the bleeding does not stop when they become fertile. They will usually bleed for 3 weeks and most bitches (NOT all) are fertile about in the middle of the cycle. The discharge will probably change color starting out dark and lightening up as the cycle progresses. 

I have owned bitches over the years that ate poorly when in heat. This isn't uncommon. As long as she is acting normal otherwise I would not worry about it.


----------

